# About Wiskey......



## 300 H and H

In 1952, Armon M. Sweat, Jr., a member of the Texas House of Representatives, was asked about his position on whiskey. What follows is his exact answer (taken from the Political Archives of Texas): 

"If you mean whiskey, the devil's brew, the poison scourge, the bloody monster that defiles innocence, dethrones reason, destroys the home, creates misery and poverty, yea, literally takes the bread from the mouths of little children; if you mean that evil drink that topples Christian men and women from the pinnacles of righteous and gracious living into the bottomless pit of degradation, shame, despair, helplessness, and hopelessness, then, my friend, I am opposed to it with every fiber of my being.

However, if by whiskey you mean the lubricant of conversation, the philosophic juice, the elixir of life, the liquid that is consumed when good fellows get together, that puts a song in their hearts and the warm glow of contentment in their eyes; if you mean Christmas cheer, the stimulating sip that puts a little spring in the step of an elderly gentleman on a frosty morning; if you mean that drink that enables man to magnify his joy, and to forget life's great tragedies and heartbreaks and sorrow; if you mean that drink the sale of which pours into Texas treasuries untold millions of dollars each year, that provides tender care for our little crippled children, our blind, our deaf, our dumb, our pitifully aged and infirm, to build the finest highways, hospitals, universities, and community colleges in this nation, then my friend, I am absolutely, unequivocally in favor of it.

This is my position, and as always, I refuse to compromise on matters of principle."


----------



## Av8r3400

I prefer cheap, American, blended whiskey.   Served early and served often.  I'm enjoying it now...


----------



## pirate_girl

Glenfiddich.
The End.


----------



## Glenn9643

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noah_S._Sweat


----------



## jimbo

pirate_girl said:


> Glenfiddich.
> The End.


Any whiskey who's name starts with Glen is a friend of mine.  Never developed a taste for the American stuff.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Glenfiddich.
> The End.


 
Amen girl.  I knew there was a reason I liked you.


----------



## pirate_girl

hehe.. oh and Franc.. strictly used ONLY for medicinal purposes!


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> hehe.. oh and Franc.. strictly used ONLY for medicinal purposes!


 
I have only two kinds of wiskey at my home bar.  All the different  "stuff" I serve my guests,,,and the Glenfiddich I serve my friends. 

You are welcome by anytime.

For the medicinal therapies of course.  Bring a friend.


----------



## waybomb

Jeeze, yer all Lightweights - drink a man's whiskey fer kripes sake - 
Ardbeg, Lagavulin, or Laphroaig.

Neat.

Along with a Cuban.


----------



## pirate_girl

waybomb said:


> Jeeze, yer all Lightweights - drink a man's whiskey fer kripes sake -
> Ardbeg, Lagavulin, or Laphroaig.
> 
> Neat.
> 
> Along with a Cuban.


Cigars make me gag,Fred. LOL


----------



## waybomb

Don't swallow..............
Just leave it in your mouth and then spit it out

Smoke, that is.............


----------



## pirate_girl

welllllll, walked right into that one!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

when talking about the good things wisky does you also forgot how it helps white guys dance and makes ugly women look thin and beautiful which is one of the reasons i don't drink anymore


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> Jeeze, yer all Lightweights - drink a man's whiskey fer kripes sake -
> Ardbeg, Lagavulin, or Laphroaig.
> 
> Neat.
> 
> Along with a Cuban.


 
Anyone who be serious aboout deir scootch takes it neat.
Cigars, ah,,,,,yes when the skeeters get bad


----------



## waybomb

Franc if you haven't tried one of the three I've listed, you just have to. VERY smokey. Especially the Ardbeg 10 year. Ardbeg has some nice older scotches, and the new one is Alligator, but the 10 year old is almost like drinking liquid smoke. I can taste just typing about it!

When Ardbeg isn't available, I go for Laphroaig. But I always have a bottle of Ardbeg at home. It's something you have to work way up to in order to like it. I think you are ready!


----------



## 300 H and H

Waybomb,

Is it as good as 14 year old cheddar? You steared me right on that one! I like scotch, been drinking it for years. Glens are good...but those you mention, better? Really....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> Franc if you haven't tried one of the three I've listed, you just have to. VERY smokey. Especially the Ardbeg 10 year. Ardbeg has some nice older scotches, and the new one is Alligator, but the 10 year old is almost like drinking liquid smoke. I can taste just typing about it!
> 
> When Ardbeg isn't available, I go for Laphroaig. But I always have a bottle of Ardbeg at home. It's something you have to work way up to in order to like it. I think you are ready!


 
I have and I prefer Glenfidich. If that makes me less of a man then so be it. I'm 65 and I damm well do what I like, thank you very much.

Besides, Glenfidich, used to be one of those hardly available "_special secret insider knowledge only"_ scotches. Now it is fairly easy to get, at least the 12 year old version. (18 is my favorite but hard to find.)

At first I was saddened by this, just as I was when Glenlivet became the yuppy rage,,,,, but as more and more drinking establishments had Glenfiddich on the back bar, I realized that as a benefit. 

Other scotches I like are Inverleven, Balmore, Isle of Jura, and a blended one called "Pinch" 
That last one is very peaty and smokey. You will definitely have to develope a taste for it....if you can find it anymore.


----------



## waybomb

300, I don't drink Glenxxxs anymore; used to, especially Glenfarclas. Next time you are in better bar, try the Ardbeg 10yr. Laphroaig will do as well, though a bit lighter on the smoke. Lagavulin would be third choice.

Wish I had some here in Wisconsin. But then again, I'd probably become an alcoholic like the rest of 'em here. 

Franc, drink what ya like man. Somebody's gotta drink that stuff. 

If you want to try another cheese, completely different than aged cheddar, but oh so good, try an Italian cheese called Crucolo. It is available in the states, just have to find it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Speaking of cheese now, a while back I bought some Gjetost.. omg!!
Delicious!
Too bad I can't find it now, as the only place around to carry it closed doors.


----------



## jimbo

waybomb said:


> Jeeze, yer all Lightweights - drink a man's whiskey fer kripes sake -
> Ardbeg, Lagavulin, or Laphroaig.
> 
> Neat.
> 
> Along with a Cuban.


Lagavulin is one of my favorite drinks, but at near 100 bucks, I have gotten out of the habit.  Two you might try are Caol Ila 12, a similar tasting whiskey at half the price, and another of my favorites, and Glenlivet Nadura.  The latter, bottled at cask strength, is one of the few which I do add a touch of water.  The current bottle I have is 115 proof.  Bottled at 16 years.


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> 300, I don't drink Glenxxxs anymore; used to, especially Glenfarclas. Next time you are in better bar, try the Ardbeg 10yr. Laphroaig will do as well, though a bit lighter on the smoke. Lagavulin would be third choice.
> 
> Wish I had some here in Wisconsin. But then again, I'd probably become an alcoholic like the rest of 'em here.
> 
> Franc, drink what ya like man. Somebody's gotta drink that stuff.
> 
> If you want to try another cheese, completely different than aged cheddar, but oh so good, try an Italian cheese called Crucolo. It is available in the states, just have to find it.


 
No offense meant and none taklen.

As to your challenge,,,,,,,,,,,,
I will gladly drink the "stuff" early and often as I can.

You are aware that the Scotts invented the "stuff" to keep the Irish from _roulin' da worlt_. I will be glad to have made it _"wort der whyle_."


----------



## waybomb

jimbo said:


> Lagavulin is one of my favorite drinks, but at near 100 bucks, I have gotten out of the habit.  Two you might try are Caol Ila 12, a similar tasting whiskey at half the price, and another of my favorites, and Glenlivet Nadura.  The latter, bottled at cask strength, is one of the few which I do add a touch of water.  The current bottle I have is 115 proof.  Bottled at 16 years.



Ah, but you see, my best buddy owns the largest liquor store in Chicago. So I don't pay anywhere near that. In fact, I often get sample bottles. That story about keep your friends close and enemies closer just don't understand.


----------

